# New Ork Info



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Snagged this from Warseer:



> I'd just like to toss my own info into the batch.
> 
> -Yes, the choppa rule is gone. Just ebout every ork including bikers and kommandos get furious charge now though. Shoota boys, slugga boys, and 'ard boyz have been made into a single troop choice, and have dropped in points.
> 
> ...





> -You may now substitute the size of the mob for you leadership check becoming fearless if over 11 models strong.
> 
> -Waaagh: once per battle all infantry units get fleet of foot.
> 
> ...





> Since the kan has been opened as it were...here are few more.
> 
> Burna Boyz: All orks in the mob now come with burnaz!
> Tank Bustas: All orks in the mob have rokkitz. They can use them in HtH 'cause they are on the end of sticks.
> ...


----------



## Gaz Taylor (Sep 2, 2007)

When I heard the first batch of rumours, I was very 'Meh' and generally uninterested. Now if most of these are true, I think I have found my next army!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Sweet, looks awesome. Almost makes up for DA and BA.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

that is alot of new changes, mostly for the better, i say that is an AWESOME new codex. I was thinking of getting Guards or orks for my next army cuz of the low cost and high models, that thread made up my mind.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

-cough- WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!-cough-

glad to see clans gone for some reason


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Hmmm... might see some ppl going from the ruinious powers to go hop into a junk pile with some orcs... :lol: seriously might just buy this orc 'dex because it sounds awsome


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

If half thats true then there will soon be a huge green tide coming this way.










WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRGH! Indeed.

Gonna miss the Clans though.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Heres an overall summary from the guys over at the Waaagh!  

http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26658 

For those not wanting to click on a link... 

Army Special Rules: 
• Furious Charge 
• WAAAGH!!: once per game, call a WAAAGH, entire army gains fleet for that turn. Any unit that rolls a ‘1' for fleet takes a wound, but still acts normally. 
• Mob Size: Units of 11 or more orks count as fearless; if any unit fails a Ld check, roll 2d6 and compare the result to the number of orks in the mob- if the result is less than the number of orks, the Ld check is considered passed. 

HQ units: 
• Warboss: gains T5, special rule “Da Big Boss” allows 1 mob of nobz/meganobz to be taken as troops. Same price, not mandatory or ‘0-1'. 
• Wyrdboy(!): stats of nob, and has a chart of 6 psychic powers. At the beginning of each turn you roll a d6 to see which power he MUST use that turn. For 30pts, he may be upgraded to a Warphead, who can re-roll for psychic powers. The powers are as follows: 
1. ‘Eadbang: as Frazzle below, but place the template over the wyrdboy. 
2. Frazzle: shooting attack that auto-hits with Range=24" S=6 AP=3, assault 1 blast and pinning. 
3. Zzap: shooting attack that auto-hits with Range=36" S=10 AP=2, assault 1 and counts as a melta weapon. 
4. Warpath: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with gain +1 attack for that turn. 
5. ‘Ere We Go!: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with are removed from the table and automatically come in via the Deepstriking rules. 
6. WAAAGH!: the wyrdboy and any unit he is with get a free WAAAGH! move (fleet) that does not count as their WAAAGH! for the game. 
• Big Mek: has Ld8, special rule “Da Big Mek” allows 1 “Deffdred” (Ork Dreadnought with name change) to be taken as troops. Can take Shokk Attakk Gun (more on that later). Comes with toolz and may take oilers. Slight points increase. 

Elites units: 
• Nobz Mob: unit of 3-10 Nobs. The mob may take bikes, and WAAAGH! Banners which grant the unit +1 WS (the wording is “any model may take”, with no indication of one per mob!). May take various weapons and equipment. One may be upgraded to a Painboy with Painboss stats, syringe and toolz, and may take orderlies; allows the whole mob to be upgraded with cybork bodies. The mob may take either a trukk or battlewagon as transport. 
• Meganobz Mob: unit of 3-10 Mega Armoured Nobs. May take various weapons, and be transported by either a trukk or battlewagon. 
• Burnaboyz Mob: unit of 5-15 burnaboyz. All are armed with burnas. Up to 3 may be switched to meks for free, who replace burnas with toolz and oilers and may take kustom mega blastas, force fields, or other stuff. 
• Tankbustaz Mob: unit of 5-15 tankbusta boys. All are armed with Rokkits(!). Up to 2 may replace their rokkits with Tankhammers, close combat weapons that allow them to strike with S10. The unit may include 3 Bommsquigs, which when released count as an automatic S8 hit against the nearest enemy vehicle on a 2+, or the nearest vehicle period on a 1. One may be upgraded to a Nob who can take various equipment. 
• Lootaz Mob: unit of 5-15 lootas. All are armed with Deffguns, which are heavy d3 autocannons. Up to 3 may be switched to meks for free, as with burnaboyz mobs. 
• Kommandoz Mob: unit of 5-15 kommandos. 2 may take heavy weapons, one may be upgraded to a nob. Infiltration, Move Through Cover. 

Troops units: 
• Boyz Mob: unit of 10-30 boys. 3pt decrease, no choppa (though ‘choppa’ is the term used for c.c.w. throughout the book). 1 in 10 may have a heavy weapon, so you need 30 to get the current standard of 3 (they’re pushing the horde idea here, the bastards pphhtork.gif ), and burnas are no longer an option. One may be upgraded to a nob, who can have various bits. The entire mob may swap its choppa and slugga for shootas for free. Up to 1 mob in the army may be upgraded to ‘Ardboyz. The mob may be transported in a Trukk if it has few enough models. 
• Grot Mob: unit of 10-30 grots. Same cost, gain BS 3, lose better footing and living shield but keep mine clearance as “It’s a Grot’s Life”. There must be a 1 to 10 ratio of Runtherds to Grots. Runtherds can take various kinds of equipment, including a new grabba stikk item which reduces the attacks of one enemy model in assault. 

Transport units: 
• Wartrukk: same stats and small points increase. Can transport up to 12 models, those in mega armour count as 2 a piece. No longer precisely follows the vehicle damage chart; if a ‘vehicle destroyed’ or ‘vehicle explodes’ result is rolled on the regular chart, roll another d6 and consult the chart that follows: 
1-2: Kaboom!: the trukk explodes and the orks inside take each a S3 hit, and must test for pinning. 
3-4: Kareen!: roll the scatter die and move the trukk 3d6" in the direction indicated (the ork player chooses if a hit is rolled), and then apply the Kaboom result in the new location. 
5-6: the vehicle is destroyed, but no models take any wounds and the orks do not have to test for pinning (don’t recall the name). 

FA units: 
• Stormboyz Mob: unit of 5-20 stormboys. 3pt decrease, and gain fleet of foot (separate from WAAAGH! Rule). One may be upgraded to a nob who can take various weapons. 
• Warbikez Mob: unit of 3-12 warbikers. 5pt decrease, Hard to Hit increased to 4+, and have a regular 4+ save. Lose Psycho Blastas. Dakkaguns replace TL-Big Shootas with Range=18" S=5 AP=4, Assault 2. One may be upgraded to a nob who can take various weapons. 
• Warbuggies: unit of 1-3 buggies. May be upgraded to trakks, which allows them to re-roll terrain tests. Come with TL-Big Shootas free, which may be upgrade to other weapons. 
• Deffkoptaz Mob: unit of 1-5 deffkoptas. Come with TL-Big Shootas, count as Jetbikes, have Hit and Run and Scouts. May upgrade big shootas to rokkits or mega blastas, and may also be equipped with buzzsaws and bigbomms (don’t have the rules for those at present). 

HS units: 
• Looted Wagon: ork equivalent of a rhino (circa dark angels/blood angels codexes) before upgrades, but open-topped and can transport 12 models. Has special rule “Don’t Press Dat!”, presumably as current breakdown (can’t recall atm). May replace transport capacity for a Boomgun for much increased points (more on that later). May have up to one skorcha, as well as two rokkits or big shootas, in addition to the boomgun. Can take various upgrades. 
• Big Guns: unit of 1-3 guns with krew. 10pt decrease for kannons base, which may be upgraded to lobbas or zzap guns. Kannon loses Ordnance rules for shell shot, lobba remains the same, and Zzap gun is now Range=36" and melta. The unit may take up to 3 Ammo Runts. 
• Flash Gitz Mob: unit of 5-10 flash gitz. Nob stats, all come with ‘eavy armour and Snazzguns (more on them later). The unit may take More Dakka, Shootier, or Blasta kustom jobs, all of which do the same thing. One flash git may be upgraded to a painboy, who acts the same here as with the Nobz Mob above. 
• Killa Kanz Mob: unit of 1-3 killa kans. 10pt decrease, with WS 2 and BS 3. Each kan must choose a weapon from the following list in addition to its c.c.w. (list is from least to most expensive weapon): big shoota, skorcha, grotzooka, rokkit launcha or mega blasta. May take grot riggers or armour plates. 
• Deffdred: unit of 1 dreadnought. Comes with 2 c.c.w., and must take 2 weapons from the following list in addition (list is from least to most expensive weapon): big shoota, skorcha, rokkit launcha, dreadnought c.c.w. (Each gives +1 attack, potential 6 attacks on the charge), mega blasta. May take grot riggers or armour plates. 
• Battlewagon: 30pt decrease and gains Front Armour 14. May take a Killcannon (more on that later) for much increased points, which reduces its transport capacity to 12 from 20. Only vehicle which may take a Deff Rolla. May also take 1 big gun for various points and up to 4 big shootas/rokkits. May take various vehicle upgrades. 

Vehicle Upgrades: 
• Grot Riggers: same as current. 
• Armour Plates: now as extra armour on imperial vehicles. 
• ‘Ard Case: turns an open-topped vehicle into a close-topped one. 
• Reinforced Ram: allows tank-shocking with extra bonuses (can’t recall atm). 
• Deff Rolla: causes d6 S10 hits on any units tank-shocked(!). 
• Red Paint Job: same as current. 
• Stikkbomm Chukka: don’t remember.... 
• Boarding Plank: don’t remember.... 
• Wrekkin’ Ball: don’t remember.... 
• Grabbin’ Klaw: prevents an enemy vehicle within 2" from moving in the next turn. 

Armoury: 
• Choppa: c.c.w. 
• Slugga: same as current. 
• Shoota: Range=18" S=4 AP=6 Assault 2 
• Power Klaw: same as current. 
• Big Choppa: +2 strength. 
• Burna: same as current. 
• Shoota/Skorcha: same as current. 
• Shoota/Rokkit Launcha: same as current. 
• Big Shoota: same as current. 
• Rokkit Launcha: same as current. 
• TL-Shoota: a twin-linked shoota.... 
• Dakkagun: Range=18" S=5 AP=4 Assault 2 
• Deffgun: Range=48" S=7 AP=4 Heavy d3 
• Grot Blasta: same as current. 
• Grotzooka: Range=18" S=5 AP=6 Heavy 2 Blast 
• Kannon (Frag): same as current. 
• Kannon (Shell): same as current, but does not count as ordnance. 
• Killkannon: Range=24" S=7 AP=3 Ordnance 1, Large Blast 
• Kustom Mega Blasta: Range=24" S=8 AP=2 Assault 1 Gets Hot! 
• Lobba: same as current. 
• Shokk Attakk Gun: Range=60" S=2d6 AP=2 Ordnance 1, Large Blast. Rolls of 10+ for strength count as S10. If doubles are rolled, consult the chart that follows: 
Double 1: mek and models within d6" die automatically. 
Double 2: ??? 
Double 3: ??? 
Double 4: ??? 
Double 5: ??? 
Double 6: ??? 
• Skorcha: same as current. 
• Snazzgun: Range=24" S=5 AP=d6 Assault 1 
• Zzap Gun: Range=36" S=2d6 AP=2 Heavy 1 Melta 
• Boomgun: Range=36" S=8 AP=3 Ordnance 1, Large Blast 

Wargear: 
• Attack Squig: simply grants the model +1 Attack. 
• Bosspole: can’t remember.... same as current I believe though. 
• Mega-Armour: 2+ armour save, Slow and Purposeful, comes with TL-Shoota and Power Klaw. The Shoota may be replaced with kombi weapons, or (IIRC) big shoota, rokkit launcha, skorcha. Can’t recall on kustom jobs. 
• Cybork Body: same as current. 
• ‘Eavy Armour: same as current. 
• Doks Toolz: work on a 4+ as base. 
• Meks Toolz: work on a 4+ as base. 
• Grot Oiler: allows the Mek to re-roll failed toolz rolls. 
• Grot Orderly: allows the Painboy to re-roll failed toolz rolls. 
• Warbike: same as current, except it confers a 4+ save instead now. 
• Ammo Runt: same as current. 
• Kustom Force Field: 5+ cover save, vehicles count as obscured. 
• Stikkbommz: a combination of the two... 
• Gitfinda: can’t remember....an orky auspex, methinks. 

That’s about it! There are, as you can well see, some things I can’t recall atm. But I’m working on it with my friends and such, and we should have a pretty complete list going within a couple more visits to the ol’ friendly LGS. One thing I haven’t put in yet: special characters. I just don’t feel I know them well enough yet to put it all out there. But, as a teaser, here’re the ones that made it: Ghazghkull, Grotsnik, Snikrot, Wazzdakka, and Zagstruk are all in. New guys include the Warphead “Old Zogwort”, and the Flash Git “Kaptin Badrukk” (only new if you started in 3rd edition, of course!). I’ll update this post as I am able to clamp down more stuff with certainty.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

that sounds really promising to me


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Sounds pretty awesome. Third times a charm eh?

lol, grotzooka! My new favorite weapon!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

But... grots don't provide cover any more?

That's the only reason I have 90 of them (it certainly isn't for their balistic skill)!

(All right, sometimes I eat them too)

:cyclops:

(does this qualify as the first 'Argh! Nerf-orks!' post?)


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

does this mean you can't use a burna as a power weapon? wh do i believe?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

how are the orks being nerfed? fair enough, im not an ork player, and theres no choppa, but theyve got enough new cool stuff to make up for it.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's just that my entire army (just about) is composed of: - 

1 - large numbers of choppa & slugga boys (who now have 'pistol and close combat weapon', just like everyone else, only with worse armour), and

2 - lots and lots of grots, who were previously the 'armour' (ie moving cover save) for my advancing orks.

On first glance, it's difficult to see the point of grots now, and my slugga boys look rather less effective than before. That's 5 troop choices (and for orks that 150 models!) that need serious re-jigging (haven't begun to assimilate the other changes yet, but my lone shoota boyz mob looks safe at least!). 

OK, calling 'nerf' was perhaps a bit of an exageration, I just wanted to be the first. But it will require a major re-adjustment to the list (and as I say, possibly retiring about 100 minis... to come out in Apocalypse games!). So it's maybe not the list per se, just my mini collection.

:cyclops:

edit: Oh FFS, I don't see looted plasma cannons either, now I really AM starting to panic. Not funny, out of my previous Ork list so far I can see pecisely 2 (out of 8 checked) units that look OK (haven't finished checking the other 8 though, more may be saved...). Does that qualify as nerfed?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well, the new codex is much awaited, and seems like its been given what it deserves. with all new 'dex comes change, but with apoc. you can still use the millions of greenies all ork players have.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

This sounds like what they've done for the Thousand Sons: making up for the GW Dev Screw for the past 10 years (well...since Armageddon).

Orks are going to be hard pimpin'!

Making up for several years of mediocrity!

I'm liking this Jervis Johnson balancing more and more!
:wink:


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

**MarzM starts blowing dust off his orks and searching bitz box for shokk attack guns!**


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

THANK GOD!

it seems that the orks have finally been powered up a bit *huzzah!* 

...not that im an ork player myself but my friend is and everytime i have a game against him i always win, now i might actaully have a challenging games.

Also those wierdboyz sound just downright nasty! :thumb2:


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

finaly grots that can fire and orks with all burner... its just so orky


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

sad to see the Choppa rule go =(


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Though the choppa may be gone, it's being replaced with IMO better rules. Thus far, I think the Orks are going to get a lot of make up lovin in this next dex. And man, were they due.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, will be nice to see some more greenskins around.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd really like to see the Dark Eldar updated. Sometime this decade at least.


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

so Orkz are becoming more shooty and less smashy? hmmmm.....


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Well that should fit just right with my Looted Carnifexes and the Dakkalith. I've been waiting to get away with things that stupid for a long time.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well with the new models that look so awesome i can see orks getting popular. which has got to be a good thing


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dark Eldar need a total overhaul the models are out adapted the rules have no snap to them they just suck.

I can't see why they refreshed tau but haven't even touched dark eldar.

Orcs are looking good though and i think are gonna be made as simple as chaos has been made.

P.S the way the vechicles sound now makes it extrememly tempting to make a total mobile based army with loads of tanks and stuff especially due to converting and stuff.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Sneaky Gitz have liberated this from somewhere..............  










and no the Glyphs on the top don't say anything of any sense. :lol:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh nice score. Lots of teeth must have been traded for that little gem.


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

After looking at this for a little bit I am disappointed with the codex. Could I at least get 1 or 2 troops with a BS of more than 2. They took away the choppa, the 1 equalizer they had againt SM's.Would it be to much to ask to increase some troops WS or even a 5+ save. I have no problem with the new additions of stronger guns but if I still have to roll a 5+ to hit what's the use. Maybe I don't know all the fluff but are'nt the orcs supposed to be this battle hardened race all they know is war.There initiative still stinks, unless I charge any army has the first shot at me in CC. Orcs are also supposed to be strong. All orcs should have a strength of 4. These are just some complaints off the top of my head but I think GW is treating the orcs like an unwanted stepchild. Maybe I'll change my mind when I have the codex in my hand but as of now I think the orcs will be retired and my new Chaos army will become my army of choice.


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

One more thing Killer Kans they just traded 1 skill for the other now it can shoot somewhat and is completley useless in CC. Sorry fellow orc players I am heading to the darkside. Had a tough day at work this just completely ruined it. Thanks for letting me vent.
Goodnight all


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Don't be too dissapointed yet, the points for the stuff may be the saving grace. ( This is a hope not a proven fact Btw)

I have not seen the rest of the Dex so I cannot help. Just remember the summary sheet is competly out of context at the moment :wink: .


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

WS2 looks bad, but honestly... you still hit Space Marines on 4+ in close combat, so it's not like you suck entirely. 

The choppa may have been an equalizer, but a points decrease in Boyz and Furious Charge all over the place statistically even it out and provide more of an advantage against non-Astartes armies. 

The rationale behind the Orks being WS2 is that while they do like to fight, they also like to make a lot of noise. They just sort of point in the general direction of the target at best, and into the air more often than not, just for the sake of making some noise. As for S3, Orks may be beefy, but they're extremely clumsy. They can't really connect with their blows the way something that beefy would be able to.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I think you mean BS there Son of Horus.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

It's 'odd' that the people who've generally gone 'oh wow, the new Orks codex is great' have been people who don't play Orks, while those do (myself included) have been less than enthusiastic.

Or maybe it isn't that odd.

Walnuts, there are compensations; some of the heavy weapons options are being beefed up it seems, and Ard Boyz are a troop upgrade not an elite choice; these may make some positive difference (particularly in the survival stakes, though not so much v SMs). But it does look bad for the Horde approach I'll grant you (took me a good few weeks to start to see where to go; I also claim to be the first person on Heresy to call 'Nerf!' when the info was first posted.)

@ Vash - a points drop isn't really much of an issue. Orks are cheap anyway, mobs are generally large and the FoC hasn't changed - it's not really all that hard to fill all your troop slots (I never thought so anyway - but then, I could probably field at least 3 mobs of grots - if I was mental :mrgreen: )

:cyclops:


----------



## Kujo (Aug 13, 2007)

very nice find.......

where'd you score a find like this??


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

Red I'm not completely ready to jump ship because no matter what orcs are still the coolest army in the game. I'm just annoyed they do not give them any credit . They could have at least given the warbosses and nobs a slight upgrade in BS and the Kans I think now are going to be useless except for drawing fire. Your points are well taken and I am hoping I am wrong and this new codex will be better than I think. I just do not think lowering points and making my troops bigger is the answer. OK I am tired of bitching now. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I didn't think you were bitching in the first place mate, I really agree with a lot of what you're saying, especially as I was saying similar things to what you said, a couple of weeks ago. 

In fact, my first three reactions were "OMG, they chopped the Choppa!" (and after the 'new' Orc & Goblin Army Book made such use of it too), followed by "but no Grot meatshield!" and "eerk! Where's the looted Plasma Cannons?"

This meant approx half my army was out of commission, at least as I saw things at that point.

Yes there will be inevitable re-working and some mobz may only come out in Apocalypse games, but the changes are survivable *I think*; I haven't yet tried playing with a 'new' list against SMs, who are my usual opponents... I think I'm probably gonna get massacred. But as I generally get massacred, well, no biggie! :mrgreen: 

:cyclops:


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

Red, it looks like you and I may be the only one's showing some concern. When this codex comes out me and you might have to start our own thread just to come up with some ideas to beat these space marine girlies. I 'm retiring the orcs until the new codex comes out really don't know what I will still be able to use.


----------

